

Why Windows is not ready for general usage - mariuz
http://grep.be/blog/en/computer/ui/windows_desktop

======
rm999
A lot of these complaints come from the perspective of a power linux user.
'General' is the wrong word to use.

------
asadotzler
Very little of what the author describes is "general usage" IMO.

